# Where to run my dog?



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

I was just wondering where I can take my dog to run some fields in the morning before I go to work everyday? My wife and I just bought a house in north salt lake, woodscross area on the west side of I-15 and I was wondering where is a good place close by that i can wake up a little earlier every morning and let my dog run around before I have to put him in his kennel when I go to work? Thanks for any and all suggestions!

Thomas


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure if you are looking for something within walking distance or more like a quick drive, but the Farmington Bay WMA allows dogs from Sept. 25 through Feb. 28.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/habitat/farmington_bay.php


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

before the legacy highway was put in there was a dirt road that ran north to south just east of farmington bay. i assume it is still there although i dont know how to get to it now on the south end as legacy kind of runs right by where the dirt road ended. but i think the north part of the dirt road is still there and accesable. it is about a mile east of the main farmington bay entrance on the north side, i think on glover lane if am not mistaken. that is kind of a quiet out of the way place i used to go run my dog when i lived in that area.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're only fifteen minutes from Lee Kay. Just get a key and go there...


----------

